# Character zuordnung zum profil



## -Emîly- (5. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar wenn ich meine Character-Daten uploade werden meine char´s nicht zu meinem Buffed-Profil zugeordnet.
Bei der Character einstellung (Buffed-Profil) sind nur die alten.

Zur Info habe 2 Char´s mal Transferiert sind aber in der Datenbank von Blasc zu finden nur nicht für mein Profil.
Wie kann ich das ändern? Habe Blasc schon mal neu installiert und eingestellt er lädt nach wie vor die daten hoch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch das löschen des alten Character aus der DB hat nicht geholfen.

Need help  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Mai 2009)

Charname und Realmname wären nett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Emîly- (5. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Charname und Realmname wären nett.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sry 

Char: Emîly und Veralima
Server: Garrosh


----------



## Nostinso (9. Mai 2009)

Hat sich erledigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (9. Mai 2009)

-Emîly- schrieb:


> Sry
> 
> Char: Emîly und Veralima
> Server: Garrosh



Check mal in BLASC ob die "transferierten" Charaktere auch abgehakt und deinem mybuffed-Account zugeordnet sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Emîly- (10. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Check mal in BLASC ob die "transferierten" Charaktere auch abgehakt und deinem mybuffed-Account zugeordnet sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja dort sind Überall Häkchen drin. Und die Zuordung zum Buffed Account steht dort auch. Trotzdem is keiner der beiden char´s in meiner liste (buffed site)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (10. Mai 2009)

-Emîly- schrieb:


> Ja dort sind Überall Häkchen drin. Und die Zuordung zum Buffed Account steht dort auch. Trotzdem is keiner der beiden char´s in meiner liste (buffed site)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lösch die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua im Verzeichnis \WTF\Account\Dein_accountname\SavedVariables\ und warte danach den nächsten upload ab.


----------



## kaan88 (11. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Lösch die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua im Verzeichnis \WTF\Account\Dein_accountname\SavedVariables\ und warte danach den nächsten upload ab.



hmm also bei mir gehts irgent wie nicht
nur 1 mal hats geklappt das wars.

Char: Kaanorpala
Server: Die Arguswacht


----------



## ZAM (11. Mai 2009)

kaan88 schrieb:


> Char: Kaanorpala
> Server: Die Arguswacht



Klar hat das geklappt - der Char gehört diesem Profil:
http://my.buffed.de/user/287800

Kumpel/Verwandter von dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaan88 (11. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Klar hat das geklappt - der Char gehört diesem Profil:
> http://my.buffed.de/user/287800
> 
> Kumpel/Verwandter von dir?
> ...



ah verdammt ganz vergessen.
er hat mir ma nen q gemacht^^
aber wie bekomm ich den char jez wieder zu meinem acc zurück xD?


----------



## ZAM (11. Mai 2009)

kaan88 schrieb:


> ah verdammt ganz vergessen.
> er hat mir ma nen q gemacht^^
> aber wie bekomm ich den char jez wieder zu meinem acc zurück xD?



Ich hab ihn gelöscht - beim nächsten upload ist er in deinem Profil.


----------



## Ilradal (15. Mai 2009)

hallo an die weisen der technischen dienstleistungsabteilung



heute habe ich mich der buffed community angeschlossen und mir auch blasc 2 runtergeladen. leider werden jedoch meine charakterprofile aus wow nicht übetragen. hab schon alles mögliche probiert bis hin zu streicheleinheiten am bildschirm aber nichts hilft. auch das löschen der datei im WTF-Ordner hat nichts gebracht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wäre nice wenn sich einer herablässt mir zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg

ilradal alias felon


----------



## Xanthippchen (15. Mai 2009)

Ilradal schrieb:


> hallo an die weisen der technischen dienstleistungsabteilung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Name und Realm der Chars?


----------



## -Emîly- (15. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Lösch die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua im Verzeichnis \WTF\Account\Dein_accountname\SavedVariables\ und warte danach den nächsten upload ab.




Hab ich gemacht und bisheute is nix passiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was kann man noch machen?


----------



## Ilradal (15. Mai 2009)

Xanthippchen schrieb:


> Name und Realm der Chars?




name : felon
realm: todeskrallen


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2009)

-Emîly- schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht und bisheute is nix passiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Datei BLASCLoader.exe in BLASC ausführen und BLASC damit auf den neuesten Stand bringen. Manchmal hängt das automatische Update.


----------



## Nefertari_Todeswache (15. Mai 2009)

Ilradal schrieb:


> name : felon
> realm: todeskrallen




hallo ich hab mit meinen char das Gleiche problem


name: Nefertari
          Dreyaug

Realm: Todeswache


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

Ich hab auch das selbe problem, In blasc ist alles richtig eingestellt, und auch Manuell kann ich es ohne probleme ablouden, aber automatisch geht einfach gar nichts er aktuallisiert nicht von selber egal was ich mach.

Name: Ikky

Reaml: Teldrasil


----------



## Cochainatic (16. Mai 2009)

Ich auch.. Seit Tagen und plötzlich, denn vor dem 13.05.09 ging es noch..


----------



## mordecai (16. Mai 2009)

Dito, seit den 13.Mai werden keine Daten mehr hochgeladen bzw geuupdated.


----------



## pandap (16. Mai 2009)

also bei mir wird leider auch nichts übertragen :/
ich denk zumindest das ich alles richtig eingestellt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber iwie tauch nichts in der db auf

//edit
realm rexxar 
name pandap

finde in der db nur ein altes profil das von nem kumpel geuppt wurde, hat das vlt damit zu tun ?


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2009)

pandap schrieb:


> also bei mir wird leider auch nichts übertragen :/
> ich denk zumindest das ich alles richtig eingestellt habe
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab den Char mal gelöscht - überprüfe aber bitte, ob du selbst die aktuellste Version des Add-ons BLASCProfiler hast (3.1.0) und ob das Add-on für den Char auch vorhanden ist.
Lösche außerdem die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua aus \WTF\Account\Dein_Accountname\SavedVariables\


----------



## luda (16. Mai 2009)

mordecai schrieb:


> Dito, seit den 13.Mai werden keine Daten mehr hochgeladen bzw geuupdated.




Selbes Problem bei mir. An dem Tag kam soweit ich weiß ein Update raus. Seit dem werden bei mir irgendwie keine Autoblogs usw. mehr verfasst und nichts geupdatet. Stell mal die Blascversion bitte mit einem enuen Update auf vor den 13. Mai zurück.. dann klappt auch wieder alles.


----------



## Olos (16. Mai 2009)

Kann ich bestätigen, es werden keine Charakter-Daten mehr aktualisiert. Aber das hatten wir ja schon öfter mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valandiltara (16. Mai 2009)

Damit Ihr nicht so alleine seid,

bei mir funktioniert der Upload auch nicht mehr. Hab' 'nen neuen Char erstellt, wird aber seit Tagen nicht angezeigt und die Alt-Char-Daten werden auch nicht aktualisiert.


----------



## pandap (16. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab den Char mal gelöscht - überprüfe aber bitte, ob du selbst die aktuellste Version des Add-ons BLASCProfiler hast (3.1.0) und ob das Add-on für den Char auch vorhanden ist.
> Lösche außerdem die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua aus \WTF\Account\Dein_Accountname\SavedVariables\





danke, klappt leider nicht. zwar bekam ich jetzt das fenster mein loginname wurde erfolgreich übertragen.
aber in der db taucht nichts auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v 3.1.0 hab ich auch. 
[codebox]BLASC = {

	version = "3.1.0";[/codebox]


----------



## konsolengirl (17. Mai 2009)

Ich kann auch schon seit mehreren Tagen keine Charakter mehr mit BLASC uploaden. Hab die .lua Dateien gelöscht, auch die Ordner aus dem Addon Ordner, BLASC deinstalliert, BLASC von der HP gedownloadet und neu installiert, aber hab noch immer das gleiche Problem dass ich meine Charakter nicht aktualisieren kann. Nur mit dem manuellen upload über die HP gehts.


----------



## Isilrond (17. Mai 2009)

JO selbes Problem

Isilrond / Norgannon


----------



## Drayman23 (17. Mai 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> JO selbes Problem
> 
> Isilrond / Norgannon




Dito, mein Autoblog wird nicht mehr aktualisiert.

Name: Tjore
Realm: Ambossar


----------



## Bexor (17. Mai 2009)

Mit dem Upload-Problem seid ihr nicht alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir klappts auch nicht !


----------



## NaLoX (17. Mai 2009)

hiho,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem Starten von dem Teamspeak Channel. Egal ob ich mit Passwort oder ohne Passwort starte erhalte ich folgende Nachricht:

Fatal error: Call to a member function startChan() on a non-object in /var/www/murloc/application/modules/mybuffed/controllers/SettingsController.php on line 195

Hoffe ich könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub das klappt allgemein grad bei so gut wie keinen, villeicht müssen wir aufs nächste update hoffen


----------



## Ddaannii (17. Mai 2009)

Mein letztes Upload war am 14.05. Danach ging auch nichts mehr.


----------



## -Emîly- (17. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Datei BLASCLoader.exe in BLASC ausführen und BLASC damit auf den neuesten Stand bringen. Manchmal hängt das automatische Update.



Also daran liegt es auch nicht :/ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stregah (17. Mai 2009)

*meld* Bei mir klappt es auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macalanias (17. Mai 2009)

was meint das konsolengirl für einen direkten upload ich hab diese funktion hier noch nicht entdecken könne...und egal ob man es von blasc allein machen lässt oder es selbst angibt das er char daten übertragen soll (in der taskbar unten links)...bei mir tut er keins von beidem


----------



## konsolengirl (17. Mai 2009)

Damit kannst du deine Charakterdaten die normalerweise BLASC uploadet, über die Buffed HP selbst raufladen. Wie das funktioniert steht auch dort. Hier der Link: http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload


----------



## Ddaannii (17. Mai 2009)

@konsolengirl

Vielen Dank, so hat es jetzt geklappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flow0284 (17. Mai 2009)

Hallöchen zusammen,

mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass meinem Account zwei RoM Charaktere zugeordnet sind. 

Der Char "Crove" existiert schon sehr lange nicht mehr. 
Bitte seid so nett und entfernt ihn aus meiner Zuordnung.


Thx
flow0284


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

ich hab das problem immer noch...ich hab neu instalation von blasc, sowie alle Zamtastischen tipps probiert ^^ aber klappen tut davon leider im endeffekt gar nichts, kann es an meiner namensänderung liegen? ich weiß auf jeden fall das mein erster char (level 24 nachtelf namens Elfentanz von Anetheron) 1 mal geuploadet wurde, dann karm die namensänderung und seit dem geht absolut nichts mehr, nur noch durch manuellen upload, selbst nach dem ich blasc neu instaliert hatte und auch alle anderen daten womit blasc sich hätte allte daten holen könn ( also alle daten in meinen wow ordner unter saveAbles oder wie das heißt) wie auch das addon selber hab ich gelöscht.

Egal was ich jetzt mach nichts hilft, häckchen sind alle richtig gesetz und auch sonst ist alles richtig eingestellt.

Was mir aber noch aufgefallen ist, was ich merkwürdig find weil es früher nicht so war, das ich in blasc nicht mehr einstellen kann was genau jetzt von dem charackter auf meinen profil gezeigt werden soll, im grunde kann ich da absolut gar nichts mehr einstellen, ich weiß nicht ob die option entfernt wurde oder mit dem fehler zusammen hängt.


----------



## Macalanias (18. Mai 2009)

also bei mir zumindest hat nach dem link vom konsolengirl alles gefunzt. chars geuploadet, profil bearbeitet etc nun ist das richtig schick und ich stolz wie oskar ^^

und die einstellung zu den chars sind erstd ann möglich wenn du sie gupped hast..dann kannst du sie auswählen und einstellen für wen was sichtbar sein soll..freunde, gilde, alle etc


----------



## Juanito (18. Mai 2009)

hi !!
auch meine char werden seit dem 12.5 nicht upgedatet. und in der addon verwaltung vom wow wird mir der blascprofiler als veraltet angezeigt. kann das der fehler sein ??

Gruß J.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darleya (18. Mai 2009)

Ich mag mich da auch mal anschließen:

13. Mai und Ende - kein Autoblog mehr und nichts :-(
Und das, wo doch so viel passiert ist.....

Wohl bemerkt TROTZ Meldung: Account erfolgreich übertragen...


----------



## Nazgrin (18. Mai 2009)

konsolengirl schrieb:


> Damit kannst du deine Charakterdaten die normalerweise BLASC uploadet, über die Buffed HP selbst raufladen. Wie das funktioniert steht auch dort. Hier der Link: http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload



Genau das habe ich eben versucht, da es bei mir, wie bei den anderen, auch nicht klappt.
Folgendes kam dabei heraus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-nicht davon irritieren lassen das beim Pfad nix steht, ich habe die richtige Datei herausgesucht.

Was nun? ^^

Char: Nazgrin
Realm: Onyxia


Edit: Zusätzlich komme ich nicht mal in die Charakter-Datenbank von WoW
->
Not Found

The requested URL /server was not found on this server.
Apache/2.2.3 (Debian) PHP/5.2.0-8+etch13 mod_ssl/2.2.3 OpenSSL/0.9.8c Server at devz.buffed.de Port 80


----------



## Ocian (18. Mai 2009)

hast du wirklich die Datei aus dem WTF Ordner genommen? Es gibt eine ähnliche Datei im Interfaceordner, diese ist jedoch falsch.


----------



## Nazgrin (18. Mai 2009)

Ja, ich habe die aus dem WTF Ordner genommen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lauralanthalasa (18. Mai 2009)

es gibt eine .iua und eine .iua.bak

die zweite geht nicht. vllt da einfach verklickt. der manuelle upload ging bei mir..


----------



## Valandiltara (18. Mai 2009)

@konsolengirl

So hat wenigstens der Upload meines neuen Chars funktioniert THX³  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## konsolengirl (18. Mai 2009)

np, gern geschehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Nazgrin: versuch mal folgendes: BLASC beenden, die BLASCProfiler.lua und BLASCProfiler.lua.bak löschen, BLASC wieder starten, in WoW einloggen mit einem Char, wieder ausloggen, und dann müsste wieder eine BLASCProfiler.lua in dem Ordner sein und die dann über den Link den ich vorher gepostet hab dort uploaden.

Falls das nicht hilft, solltest du vielleicht mal BLASC deinstallieren und wieder neu installieren. Dabei aber auch die oben genannten Dateien löschen, und auch die 2 Ordner aus dem Interface-Addon Ordner, da diese glaub ich beim deinstallieren nicht gelöscht werden.

Wenns dann noch nicht geht hab ich auch keine Ahnung wie man das Problem noch beheben könnte das zumindest der Upload über die Buffed HP funktioniert. Ansonsten bleibt wohl nur abzuwarten bis das Team von Buffed das Problem mit dem Upload mit BLASC behoben hat.


----------



## Ilradal (18. Mai 2009)

ahhh goil.. wenigstens mein main is jetz wohl upgeloadet.. ty @ konsolengirl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (18. Mai 2009)

Es gab durch unsere Umstellungen die letzten Tage leider ein Problem bei den Scripten, die die Daten für ROM, WoW und Warhammer-Datenbanken aktualisierten. Das ist seit heute morgen behoben.

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Hinweise. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stregah (18. Mai 2009)

Jepp. Bei mir funzt es jetzt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Würmchen (18. Mai 2009)

bei mir geht die zuordnung zum acc nit

Benseni + Tüt + Tchakazulu auf mug'thol


----------



## Valandiltara (18. Mai 2009)

Jetzt wird's ganz GaGa! 
Nach einem automatischen Char-Daten-Update wird mein neuer Char (Haldamir) mit Level 7 angezeigt ist aber 17. Nach dem manuellen Upload ist alles OK!! Das betrifft nicht nur den Level sondern auch alle Ausrüstungsgegenstände!! Großes Fragezeichen?
---------
Update 19.05.09: Jetzt ist mein Char "Haldamir/Nefarian" plötzlich wieder 12 anstatt mittlerweile 17 nach zu verfolgen mittels des Autoblocks der anscheinend wieder funtioniert. Ich mach nochmal einen manuellen Upload. Ok jetzt ist er wieder 17, aber der Inhalt vom Gold wird nicht angezeigt.
---------
Update 2, 19.05.09: Gleiches Spiel nochmal nur jetzt nach der Automatik Lvl 14 und nach manuell Lvl 18, was der Char mitlerweile wirklich ist.


----------



## Zapfle (19. Mai 2009)

Sry, ZAM falls ich Dich im moment etwas einbremse, aber nach einem autoamtischen Update und über 1h Wartezeit ist immernoch kein Auto-Blog passiert. Erst nach einem Manuellen Update. Schon etwas komisch. 

Ja, ich habe Blasc auf den neuesten Stand und nicht in c:\programme\ installiert, da man daß ja nicht unter Vista machen sollte.

Ich hoffe, das es vllt nur ein Datenbankhänger ist und es vllt die nächsten Tage bessert.


----------



## Valandiltara (19. Mai 2009)

Update 3, 19.05.09: Und nocheinmal ;-) Nach der Automatik Lvl 17 und nach manuell Upload realer Lvl 19. Es gibt also eine Näherung ;-)


----------



## Zapfle (19. Mai 2009)

Update:
1. Bei mir wurde der Charakter über Blasc hoch geladen, nur plötzlich ohne Ruf, Rüstung usw.
2. Der Autoblog ist zwar aktualierst worden, aber auf einen Stand, welcher vor 2 Tagen war.


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2009)

Zapfle schrieb:


> Update:
> 1. Bei mir wurde der Charakter über Blasc hoch geladen, nur plötzlich ohne Ruf, Rüstung usw.
> 2. Der Autoblog ist zwar aktualierst worden, aber auf einen Stand, welcher vor 2 Tagen war.



Sollte alles wieder da sein.


----------



## Valandiltara (19. Mai 2009)

Update 4, 19.05.09:  "Haldamir auf Nefarian" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nach der Automatik Lvl 18 und nach manuell Upload realer Lvl 20.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2009)

Valandiltara schrieb:


> Update 4, 19.05.09:  "Haldamir auf Nefarian"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die automatischen Uploads werden NICHT sofort nach Upload auch verarbeitet. Es gibt da natürlich eine Verzögerung, ca. 10 - 30 Minuten


----------



## Stregah (19. Mai 2009)

Bei mir sind es zwei bis drei Tage Verzögerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

23:30 Uhr: Jetzt stimmt alles.


----------



## m4st3rppc (20. Mai 2009)

Huhu ich hab leider auch das problem bzw nen anderes? weiss net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alsoooo,

ich hatte damals (70er) zeiten meine chars geuppt hat auch alles gefunzt mit wotlk muss ich gestehen das ich blasc gar nt mehr installiert hatte :/ .
Ich habe meine "alten" chars aus meine Profil gelöscht (da chartrans etc.) Nun wollte ich aber mein profil updaten und wieder aktiv in der Community chillen.
Das problem ist das er nach beenden des spiels zwar sagt er hat daten hochgeladen aber keine chars im profil sichtbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 liegt es vllt daran das ich die alten gelöscht hatte?

Also mein mage hieß ja schon immer Hànsì ^^

hier ma nen screen von blasc:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Würmchen (20. Mai 2009)

ich kann meine chars immenoch nicht sehen

Mug thol

Benseni
Tüt
Tchakazulu

um nur die wichtigsten zu nennen, die kleinen anderen sehe ich auch alle nicht


----------



## Valandiltara (20. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die automatischen Uploads werden NICHT sofort nach Upload auch verarbeitet. Es gibt da natürlich eine Verzögerung, ca. 10 - 30 Minuten



Das stimmt so leider nicht. Bin gerade wieder on gegangen und was sehe ich? Der Char wurde wieder auf Lvl 19 zurückgestuft er ist aber 20, was ich auch  mit dem manuellen Upload-Tool wiederherstellen kann! Werden da unterschiedliche Daten übertragen?


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2009)

Valandiltara schrieb:


> Das stimmt so leider nicht. Bin gerade wieder on gegangen und was sehe ich? Der Char wurde wieder auf Lvl 19 zurückgestuft er ist aber 20, was ich auch  mit dem manuellen Upload-Tool wiederherstellen kann! Werden da unterschiedliche Daten übertragen?



Nein - und Rückstufungen sind eigentlich nicht möglich - die Levelunterschiede werden beim Einspielen der Daten geprüft. Ich gebe das mal weiter.


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2009)

m4st3rppc schrieb:


> Huhu ich hab leider auch das problem bzw nen anderes? weiss net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Würmchen schrieb:


> ich kann meine chars immenoch nicht sehen
> 
> Mug thol
> 
> ...




Löscht bitte beide die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua aus dem Verzeichnis \WTF\Account\ACCOUNTNAME\SavedVariables\ eures WoW-Verzeichnisses und prüft ob das Add-on BLASCProfiler im Spiel auch nicht als "veraltet" angezeigt und für die jeweiligen Charaktere aktiviert ist. Stellt bitte auch sicher, dass Ihr bei der PFAD-Verwaltung in BLASC2 nicht für Warhammer den WoW-Pfad eingetragen habt oder umgekehrt (ist leider alles schon vorgenommen), dann installiert BLASC2 nämlich die falschen Add-ons für die falschen Spiele.


----------



## m4st3rppc (20. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Löscht bitte beide die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua aus dem Verzeichnis \WTF\Account\ACCOUNTNAME\SavedVariables\ eures WoW-Verzeichnisses und prüft ob das Add-on BLASCProfiler im Spiel auch nicht als "veraltet" angezeigt und für die jeweiligen Charaktere aktiviert ist. Stellt bitte auch sicher, dass Ihr bei der PFAD-Verwaltung in BLASC2 nicht für Warhammer den WoW-Pfad eingetragen habt oder umgekehrt (ist leider alles schon vorgenommen), dann installiert BLASC2 nämlich die falschen Add-ons für die falschen Spiele.




hab ich gemacht aber immer noch nix >-< sind jetzt 20mins um vllt kommt ja noch was aber was wenn nicht?


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2009)

m4st3rppc schrieb:


> hab ich gemacht aber immer noch nix >-< sind jetzt 20mins um vllt kommt ja noch was aber was wenn nicht?



Jau - schick mir mal die BLASCProfiler.lua aus dem Verzeichnis \WTF\Account\Dein_accountname\SavedVariables\ an zam@buffed.de.


----------



## m4st3rppc (21. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jau - schick mir mal die BLASCProfiler.lua aus dem Verzeichnis \WTF\Account\Dein_accountname\SavedVariables\ an zam@buffed.de.



jau hab ich gemacht.

mfg


----------



## Würmchen (21. Mai 2009)

alles gelöscht gehabt, 
auch bei vista nicht in programme installiert, 
berechtigungen von ordner geändert
und warhammer habe ich nicht auf dem PC dementsprechend ist die pfadangabe richtig hinterlegt


----------



## konsolengirl (21. Mai 2009)

Bei mir funktioniert der upload mit BLASC schon wieder nicht. 1-2 Tage hats funktioniert, da hat er alles nachgetragen was vorher gefehlt hat. Und nun geht wieder nichts über BLASC, nur über den manuellen upload. Jedes mal wenn ich mit BLASC was uploaden will, geht unten rechts das Pop-up auf, wo aber jedes mal nur "NSC: 1" dortsteht, also auch wenn sich vieles bei meinen Chakartern durchs spielen geändert hat bleibt dieses Pop-up gleich, und auf der Buffed HP werden die Charakter nicht aktualisiert und der Auto-Blog funktioniert auch nicht. Aber wie gesagt, der manuelle Upload funktioniert, und da wird auch erkannt was sich geändert hat.


----------



## magicdragon1975 (22. Mai 2009)

hallo,

bei mir funktioniert die zuordnung meiner wow-charaktere zum buffed-account nicht.

server gul'dan
namen:
dublack
kruga
scymos

danke mal im vorraus.

grüße c.



Editiert:
Hat sich erledigt bzw. behoben. Ist nun alles wie es sein soll. Großes Danke!


----------



## GloraX (24. Mai 2009)

Meine chars werden auch nicht geuploadet .. bin sehr enttäuscht

Name Vérsa
Server Perenolde


----------



## Flying-Neo (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

nutze seid kurzem wieder Blasc und habe das Problem das meine Chars auf My Buffed nicht aktualisiert werden.

In Blasc sind alle Einstellungen drin. Chars ausgewählt welche aktualisiert werden sollen und Login ist auch richtig.

Wenn ich Chars übertragen auswähle passiert auch was, man kann es aber so schnell wie es gehat gar nicht richtig lesen und es komt auch keine Fehlermeldung.

Führe Blasc als Admin unter Vista aus.

Char wäre z.b Jonás auf Wrathbringer.

Jemand ein Tipp woran das liegt?

Mfg. Neo


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2009)

Hast du WoW und/oder BLASC2 unter C:\Program Files\ installiert?

BLASC2 sollte trotz Admin-User nicht in C:\Program Files\ liegen - auch einige Spiele haben damit (manchmal) Probleme, die dürfen Beispielsweise keine Dateien in ihren eigenen Unterordnern ablegen. 

1. Beende WoW und führe bitte die Datei BLASCLoader.exe im BLASC2-Verzeichnis aus.

1. Prüfe bitte, ob die Datei BLASCProfiler im Verzeichnis \WTF\Account\Dein_Accountname\SavedVariables\ im WoW-Verzeichnis existiert.
Falls nicht, darf WoW im eigenen Installationspfad keine Dateien auslagern - passirt meist, wenn WoW unter Vista in c:\Program Files\ oder C:\Users\...  installiert wird.

2. Prüfe bitte, ob du den BLASCProfiler, Version 3.1.0 hast (steht in \Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.toc)

3. Wenn du schonmal in dem Ordner bist, schau bitte in der BLASCProfiler.lua nach, ob da irgendwas von Warhammer steht. Falls ja, prüfe in BLASC2 bitte die PFAD-Angabe für WoW.

4. Prüfe bitte, ob das Add-on BLASCProfiler auch für die entsprechenden Charakter im Spiel aktiviert ist.


----------



## Daimen_Rexxar (30. Mai 2009)

erstma hallo zusammen

um es auf den punkt zu bringen ich steh kurz vorm amok. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab mir sicher Blasc 7mal gezogen. Aber ich hab immernoch das problem wen ich blasc starte und er erkennt alle meine wow charakter, will ichsie gerne auf meine my.buffed seite laden ABER und das nervt mich übelst, Blasc oder die website nimmt bzw. zeigt mir nur einen low lvl char an den ich garnicht will. 
in Blasc selbst hab ich bei allen chars ein hacken drin aber es läd nur den einen. Wiso das!?
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cassiopheia (31. Mai 2009)

Mit meinen WoW Charakteren funktioniert Blasc soweit, nur bei meinem RoM Charakter will er mal so gar nicht.

Es geht um folgenden Char:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Datenbank taucht er auf (wenn auch nicht gerade aktuell), allerdings kann ich ihn nicht meinem Profil zuweisen. Die Liste meiner RoM Charaktere ist einfach leer bei Blasc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg Cassi


----------



## chaoshg (21. September 2009)

Hi habe in einer der Seiten gelesen das ihr auch chars bei anderen nutzern löschen könnt ich hätte gern meinen char auf meiner mybuffed seite aber mein ehemaliger schulkollege weigert sich den bei sich in der Liste zu löschen. Der char wird immer schön aktuell gehalten aber eben auf dem falschen account.


char: chaoshg
Realm: Die Todeskrallen


Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Drachin (13. November 2009)

Habe auch feststellen müssen, dass ein Charakter von mir bei einem anderen Spieler angezeigt wird. Leider kenne ich diesen Spieler nicht und auf Anschreiben hat er bisher nicht reagiert. Es wäre toll, wenn meine Heilerin in mein Profil käme. Vielen Dank schon im Voraus.
Char: Eskârina
Realm: Durotan

edit: danke :-) alles perfekt jetzt


----------



## hasky224 (8. Januar 2010)

Mein Character wird auch nicht angezeigt..

Name: Rênarî
Server: Perenolde.

Warte seit fast 2wochen...
Richtig installiert ist alles...

edit:

bei manuellem upload kommt: Dich hochgeladene Datei "BLASCProfiler.lua" is ungültig!


----------



## ZAM (8. Januar 2010)

hasky224 schrieb:


> Mein Character wird auch nicht angezeigt..
> 
> Name: Rênarî
> Server: Perenolde.
> ...



Dann hast du das Warhammer-Plugin installiert und die Pfadangabe dafür bezieht sich auf WoW. Dabei wird der Warhammer-Profiler im WoW-Verzeichnis installiert, was natürlich von den Daten her nicht passt.

Installiere einfach den Profiler von der Seite für den manuellen Upload: http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload


----------



## Rojan (15. Januar 2010)

seas,

hab auch meinen buffed account reaktiviert und wollte natürlich meine chars aktualisieren. nach dem ersten upload von BLASC hab ich ne halbe stunde gewartet, aber noch keine änderungen gesehen. dachte mir dann das liegt vll an den alten chars, und hab die rausgelöscht. hab nun schon x-mal eingeloogt, was verändert, ausgeloggt um das tool zum upload zu zwingen und fummel da jetzt seit ca. 2 stunden mit rum, aber ich kriege keine chars angezeigt. hab alle workarounds aus diesem und den anderen topics mehrfach durchgearbeitet, aber hilft nüscht. wenns dauert is ja ok, aber möchte mich als fehlerquelle gern ausschliessen .p

achja: manueller upload scheint nich zu gehen, nach klicken auf "hochladen" lande ich auf der startseite des forums -ich denke das ist nicht working as intended. 

es handelt sich um folgende chars:

Rojan
Julienne
Amélíe

alle auf EU-Nera'thor


gruß,
olli


----------

